# Parrot fish..........



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't believe the parrot fish is man made 

And it can't close its mouth 

I bought one of these fish from a fish shop simply because they would go well with my resisdent fish as they are big, they also didn't have a lot else that would go in my tank with ease. I got him home and researched them and found out that they man made.

I also bought a bright yellow Labidochromis.

By the way, the parrot is called Gaz and the Lab is Vinnie..............(long story lol!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

I just googled it as I didn't know what it was! but loads of fish pictures came up... so I'm still not sure! :confused1: lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Blood parrot cichlid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

here you gp rftd xx

There was another site that explained it all but i forgot the site name lol!
x


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Blood parrot cichlid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> here you gp rftd xx
> 
> ...


Ahh thanks hun! Aww pretty


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Aye, they have always been Hybrids. As the wikipedia link states, most people believe that the Parrot cichlid is a hybrid between the Midas cichlid (_Amphilophus citrinellus_) and the Redhead cichlid (_Cichlasoma syns_pilum). However I think that it looks more like a hybrid between the Midas and the Severum cichlid (_Heros severus_).


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Pleccy said:


> Aye, they have always been Hybrids. As the wikipedia link states, most people believe that the Parrot cichlid is a hybrid between the Midas cichlid (_Amphilophus citrinellus_) and the Redhead cichlid (_Cichlasoma syns_pilum). However I think that it looks more like a hybrid between the Midas and the Severum cichlid (_Heros severus_).


I wish i had researched them!! But even then i would have bought him! He is pretty, gorgeous actually!
He has settled in really well,. The Lab hides a lot i hope he comes out of his shell soon though as he is gorgeous lol!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Quite a few varieties of fish are man made or man altered. WIdows and catfish are injected with colour to make them sellable and gradually lose it.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Quite a few varieties of fish are man made or man altered. WIdows and catfish are injected with colour to make them sellable and gradually lose it.


I heard about this, and looked it up online. Glass fish are one of the main one's to inject, dip dye with acid etc. How cruel. There really is no need as they are lovely as they


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

We have made a promise in the shop to OATA never to sell dyed fish, and we don't see the need to when they kill so many for the few that survive.

As for parrots they are a great fish. When they first became available alot of shops, including where I worked would not stock them as they were a Hybrid and OATA were not sure about how they would survive etc etc. They also came onto the market well into 3 figures £ as it was thought that they would not be able to breed amoungst themselves which has since proved to be false, they can  The price has now dropped to about £15 each(for reds) When it turned out that they were this hardy fish with no real problems from being a hybrid, they started stocking them and have never regretted it since. They are a great seller from the shops point of view. They are colouful, not overly aggressive although they can stick up for themselves and they are pretty damn near inpossible to kill, lol! I have 4 here at home and they are great fun 

*Heidi*

p.s There are rumours that they crossed a Cichlid such as the Severum with a coldwater fancy fish to get the shape and colour :skep:


----------

